# Mac OS X  10.6.2  et   aMSN 0.98



## alvino40 (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Venant tout récemment de passer sur Mac, je me tourne vers vous afin de m'aider....si cela est possible.

Après avoir installé aMSN sur mon MacBook, j'ai voulu me connecter et là.......aMSN tourne en permanence  pendant 1mn et retente de se connecter...mais sans aucun résultat.:mouais:

Je précise aussi, au cas où cela pourrait vous guider, que j'avais au préalable installé Adium puis MSN Messenger. sans aucun meilleur résultat, non plus. 
Avant de tester un autre logiciel je désinstalle automatiquement celui qui ne m'a pas donné satisfaction.

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide et vous souhaite une agréable journée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

Et c'est quoi le nom de ton réseau wifi?


----------



## alvino40 (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir Pithiviers,

et merci d'intervenir dans mon problème.
Je suis connecté en wifi sur la livebox Sagem.
J'ai oublié de préciser que par ailleurs, donc par le biais de  Firefox ma connexion fonctionne à merveille. D'ailleurs je l'utilise pour te répondre.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

Le réseau sur lequel tu es connecté ne s'appelle pas "orange wifi" ou quelque chose du genre?


----------



## alvino40 (21 Novembre 2009)

ce qui est marqué c'est    Livebox- 2A76 . Si cela ne correspond pas à ce que tu attendais en réponse dis moi comment chercher la référence du réseau wifi sur mon MacBook
.Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

alvino40 a dit:


> ce qui est marqué c'est    Livebox- 2A76 . Si cela ne correspond pas à ce que tu attendais en réponse dis moi comment chercher la référence du réseau wifi sur mon MacBook
> .Merci



Bon je faisais fausse piste donc.
Pour le moment je ne vois pas.
Faut attendre qu'un possesseur de livebox tombe sur ce fil.


----------



## alvino40 (21 Novembre 2009)

En tout cas je te remercie d'avoir pris de ton temps pour m'aider. Au plaisir


----------



## Petira (22 Novembre 2009)

j'ai aussi une livebox.

aucun problème avec aMSN 0.98.1 après mon passage de la 10.6.1 a la 10.6.2.

Perso j'ai utiliser adium aussi mais je préfère aMSN, il est un peu plus complet, par contre, un peu moin stable que adium mais pas grand chose.
Je n'est aucun problème avec adium non plus...


Tu as aissayé de suprimer les fichiers de config de adium et de aMSN? pour réinitialiser les paramètres?


----------



## alvino40 (22 Novembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> j'ai aussi une livebox.
> 
> aucun problème avec aMSN 0.98.1 après mon passage de la 10.6.1 a la 10.6.2.
> 
> ...




Bonjour LolYangccool

et merci de m'aider dans ma recherche.
Je suis déjà en version 10.6.2 et je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter, bien que je réussisse à naviguer sans aucun problème.
Peux-tu me dire où aller et comment faire pour  supprimer les fichiers de config de adium et de aMSN et comment réinitialiser les paramètres?
Merci par avance.


*Note du modo :* comme je l'explique dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", Applications n'est pas l'endroit pour parler de ça !


----------



## tef67 (24 Novembre 2009)

Pour acceder à ton dossier amsn ou adium :  utilisateur /home/bibliothèque /application Support/  

tu peux aussi utiliser Appcleaner si tu veux bien tt effacer sur http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche215566-appcleaner.html 

Fais peut etre une réparation des autorisations ou un nettoyage via Onyx, ça fait jamais de mal de toute façon et réinstalle tes applications


----------



## Petira (25 Novembre 2009)

ou dans le dossier Preference du dossier Bibliotheque.


----------



## sourize (27 Novembre 2009)

J'ai exactement le même soucis avec les mêmes versions du MAC OS et de Amsn... pourtant j'arrive bien à naviguer sans soucis... Pour ma connexion Wifi, c'est un routeur classique et je n'ai pas de soucis avec les PC que j'ai autour pour me connecter sur msn (msn live cette fois car PC..)

Merci de vos pistes :/


----------



## alvino40 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde 

et encore merci aux intervenants qui m'ont permis de chercher dans plusieurs directions, même si cela ne m'a pas aidé à me connecter, mais cela aurait pu aussi fonctionner!!!!!.

Je peux maintenant me connecter car dans aMSN je suis allé dans l'onglet aMSN, puis dans Préférence et enfin dans Connexion.
Dans la zone Préférences de connexion j'ai simplement coché la case:
Connexion par la méthode  HTTP (utilisation du protocole HTTP par le port 80)
J'ai cliqué enfin sur le bouton Enregistrer avant de rebouter l'ordinateur et de mettre mes identifiants afin de me connecter.
Merci encore à tout le monde et bonne navigation à toutes et à tous.


----------



## dambo (30 Novembre 2009)

Vu que tu peux te connecter par http et qu'aucun logiciels n'a réussi à se connecter via un autre port que le 80, j'en déduis que le problème via de ta connexion ou de ton pare-feu !! En effet il ne s'agit pas d'un problème inhérent à aMSN ou un autre logiciel...

Pour la connexion :
- regarde si tu peux te connecter à MSN avec un autre mac (celui d'un ami) sur ta Livebox ou a pire avec un PC !

Pour le pare-feu :
- Vérifie d'abord le pare-feu de Snow Leopard, pour cela rends toi dans les préférences systèmes puis dans sécurité -> pare-feu et essaie de désactiver le pare-feu et retente de te connecter au réseau MSN par la méthode conventionnel (hors port 80 http).
Si cela fonctionne, alors on réactivera le pare-feu de Snow avec quelques modifs 

- Il peut s'agir du parefeu de ta livebox (blocage de certains ports lors de la mise en "haute sécurité" pour cela il faut que tu rentres dans l'OS de la livebox, habituellement en te rendant à l'adresse http://192.168.1.1/ (ou autre si tu l'as modifié) et en entrant les logins : admin admin (sauf là encore si tu les as modifiés).
Cela le constructeur de ta livebox et la version de ton firmware, la présentation de l'interface web sera différente, je ne peux donc pas te guider mais tu dois trouver l'emplacement sécurité/pare-feu et tente là encore de le désactiver ! Essaie ensuite de te connecter à MSN...

Dans les deux cas, une fois le test effectué, si ça n'a pas marché, n'oublie pas de réactivez les pares-feu !!

Et reviens nous dire ce que ça donne


----------



## poupette83 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Moi je pense que ça viendrai plutôt de SnowLeopard
avant j'utilisais amsn sans aucun problème
maintenant impossible de tenir une conversation.

Ça marche et d'un coup tous les messages reviennent !!!

avant d'installer 10.6  c'était nickel !!


----------



## gannouche (23 Janvier 2010)

coocoo je pense que tu dois aller dans les amsn préférences,connexion et tu changes le types de connexion en http tu verra ton problème régler


----------



## fanfouet74 (16 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un peu le même problème, mais encore plus vicieux

j'arrive a me connecter avec une adresse @hotmail.fr 
et impossible sur mon autre adresse @live.fr !!! 

meme avec la dernière mise à jour de amsn !!!

Si quelqu'un avait une piste.. MERCI 
Fanfouet


----------

